
OpenBSD vs. FreeBSD - ensoxyz
Nobody wins, when the family feuds. ~ Sean Carter. OpenBSD has all the right ideas and a proven track record. The same argument can be made for FreeBSD.<p>And I get it. Differences are what make us unique and who doesn&#x27;t like having options? However a small demographic of users only care about the best possible outcome. I never understood &quot;fanboydom&quot; and while I use FreeBSD I see it as only a tool. In that regard like most engineers I only care about  refining my tool set.<p>I&#x27;m curious about other peoples thoughts on this? Is anybody else sick of playing wack-a-mole when it comes to features... for fucks sake I just want all the dope tech in one place. lets just put all this shit in one OS with the option to choose specific features. Lets keep it free of GNU-ware and the shitty GPL...
======
debdrup
Ultimately, even if you ignore FreeBSDs and OpenBSDs history of cooperation
(or the lack thereof, either of which I won't get into), the projects have
different values that don't necessarily mix - so I'm not sure it's possible.
It's okay to have different values, we don't all need to think a certain way.

Personally, I'd also begin worrying about mono-cultures and a lack of
competition, if they were to be forced together. In the market-place of ideas,
it's good to have multiple approaches to a single problem, because it lets you
shop around, evaluate, and pick whatever solution fits you and your
requirements best.

------
bsg75
What is this in relation to?

